# Livery Yards near Kendal



## JustNod1 (3 January 2012)

Hi, does anyone know of any livery yards in the Kendal area? I am moving to Sedbergh at the end of january, and am looking for a DIY livery yard for my tb mare. Have searched on google but can only find large trekking centres offering full livery, and I prefer smaller yards with DIY. Must have all year turn out, and access to an indoor or outdoor arena. Anywhere in the Kendal/Sedbergh/Kirkby Stephen area would be ok. Thank you!


----------



## sula (3 January 2012)

Hi there,

You could try putting this message on the local riding club message boards, you`re most likely to get a response that way.  Try Morecambe Bay and Lakeland Riding Clubs.  Good luck - it`s a beautiful area you`re moving to!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (3 January 2012)

Long time since I lived there but try the oxenholme pony club site as well there are plenty of places around just not so sure on names websites etc but i'll rack my brain


----------



## JustNod1 (3 January 2012)

Thanks, will try local clubs. Yes, can't wait to move up there, really is beautiful


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (3 January 2012)

Used to ride out from near Kendal and the hacking is lovely


----------



## FionaM12 (3 January 2012)

Try this little "notice board": http://members7.boardhost.com/bentham/index-1.html


----------



## muddygreymare (3 January 2012)

I live in kendal and know quite a few. Feel free to PM me if you like  Oxenholme PC and Lakes RC messageboards are probably your best bet if you want to go down that route


----------



## Holly Hocks (3 January 2012)

I'm in Kendal too - it rains - constantly.....


----------



## Javabb94 (3 January 2012)

Sellet Hall?


----------



## wonky (16 April 2013)

Hi,  I too am moving to Sedbergh within the next year.  I have lived in Sedbergh before when I was younger.  Have you managed to find a livery yard for your TB?


----------



## mudmonkey17 (16 April 2013)

Used to livery in Kendal so know a few yards. Lovely hacking and lots of rain lol. Pm me if u like about any yards


----------



## wonky (16 April 2013)

Yes, I know what you mean about rain I lived in Sedbergh for years when I was younger!  Came back briefly 2 years ago with my horse and looked for livery for ages until a friend of mine helped me out and I could keep her at his place for a while.  Planning to move back end of the year, not sure yet where I will be working so that will have an impact on where to livery at.  I would be grateful for any recommendations, I enjoy hacking and used to compete at Dressage and would love to get out competing again, so would need to have a school.  Currently I dont have a horse, first time in 30 years, been 3 months and I am missing it already, so plan to have another one either before we move or just after.  Thanks


----------

